# Dry Flaky Skin



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

I know in the pictures I post of Gypsy on here her coat looks so shiny but I've noticed she has some dry, flaky skin too. I figured she may have worms, but of course at the vet visit today she was negative. The vet said sometimes they just have dry skin. Could there be another reason? I've only given her a bath once since I've had her. She is fed Wellness CORE Grain-Free canned food, the puppy formula. Could it be chicken?
Not sure if you can tell what I'm talking about in these pictures..


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Try adding in some oils. Omega 3 fatty acids such as fish oil, salmon oil, or krill oil. Coconut oil is another good one. Emu oil is another.


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

I've got the coconut oil. I've given her some here & there. Maybe I'll give her a small amount daily. I'll check into the others! Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Was she on a poor diet before you got her? It might just be taking a while to see the benefits of her new food.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I agree add a bit of fish oil! Get a good quality one meant for us humans, and
simply poor a couple of drops onto her meal every second day. If she gets loose
stools cut down a bit. Fish oil has endless benefits, including supple skin & silky coat.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree with LS - just buy the stuff for humans you get in the pharmacy... Walmart, Walgreens, Sams, Costco, etc. Don't pay a bunch more for the pet fish oil. The human kind has stricter quality control. You can read the labels and find one that filters for mercury, etc.


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Yes she wasn't given very good food before I got her. I have no idea what the people were giving her in the house she was born at & at the shelter she was basically given just whatever they had. 
I'll start with the fish oil, I actually have some here that I take. I don't take it daily like I should though. I'll also give her some coconut oil too. She loves that stuff! 
Thanks everyone!!


----------

